# Ghost Blind?



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Has anyone had any experience with these? They look interesting and a lot easier to set up when you just want to wander around. They're not the cheapest option around but look extremely versatile, no mismatched camo to different terrains.



















http://www.ghostblind.com/


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

You can build your own alot cheaper.
Just glue an emergency blanket ( about 3 bucks ) to some cardboard.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> You can build your own alot cheaper.
> Just glue an emergency blanket ( about 3 bucks ) to some cardboard.



That is a good idea what about using a plastic poster board instead of the cardboard. This way it doesn't deteriorate like the cardboard would? I love the idea though.

I really like the idea of the ghost blind. I would just be curious as to how well it holds up. Plastic scratches so easy and with a lot of moving around hitting brush, limbs etc. I would like to hear from some one that has one.


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

A long time ago

I thought of using a roll of mylar and some sticks to make a blind like this. A roll of mylar three feet wide and a few half inch dowels would do it. Stick the dowels in the ground for support and wrap the mylar around. Quick, easy, and cheap. Guess I should have applied for a patent.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

BVG said:


> A long time ago
> 
> I thought of using a roll of mylar and some sticks to make a blind like this. A roll of mylar three feet wide and a few half inch dowels would do it. Stick the dowels in the ground for support and wrap the mylar around. Quick, easy, and cheap. Guess I should have applied for a patent.


When you check out the prices of a roll of mylar compared to an emergency blanket , you'll see why I suggested the blanket.:yikes:


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

jackbob42 said:


> When you check out the prices of a roll of mylar compared to an emergency blanket , you'll see why I suggested the blanket.:yikes:



I did a quick search and it is not that bad. 25 feet would make 2 or 3 blinds. 

http://www.mylarstoreonline.com/25ft.html

55in x 25ft x 1mil Only $14.99 
55in x 25ft x 2mil Only $29.99 
55in x 25ft x 3mil Only $49.99 

Even though rolled mylar is not really that expensive...
I think a three dollar blanket does beat 50 bucks by about 16 to 1.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

jackbob42 said:


> You can build your own alot cheaper.
> Just glue an emergency blanket ( about 3 bucks ) to some cardboard.


Have you tried this with a emergency blanket? I harvested a doe on the 30th of December using a white bed sheet with some brush in front of it as a ground blind. The deer looked right at it and were as close as 15 ft, they were completely at ease as they passed. Pretty cheap snow camo.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nope , not yet.
But it's as reflective as the pictures in the original post.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah guys, I have all sorts of ideas on how to build one more cheaply too, but I was really looking for feedback on how well they work from people who have actually tried it.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

That's why I was suggesting a cheap way to try one.
Just make sure all three sides are tilted forward at the top , toward the ground a little bit so the ground is what is reflected. 
If they're tilted back , it may reflect the sky and I don't think the deer will like that. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Just like movie Stallione made where the creature would blend in with enviroment. My main concern would be with it reflecting as previosly stated. I like the idea.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

That thing is like $200 for the small and $400 for the large--ouch-not in my budget.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Lauren,
One of our club members has one. He likes it. Says it's easy to pack and has worked as advertised. He has the 4 panel and he's a big guy, and it is a bit undersized for him.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

brdhntr said:


> Lauren,
> One of our club members has one. He likes it. Says it's easy to pack and has worked as advertised. He has the 4 panel and he's a big guy, and it is a bit undersized for him.


Thanks, have you actually seen it? I'm also curious as to how it sets up. Do you know if it's spiked into the ground? Or, if there are tie downs? It doesn't seem like it'd be very stable if it's just balanced. Any info on this would be appreciated.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

anytime you have sunlight you'll have a glare, so unless you hunt a pretty dingy place or you'll use it in fowl wheather i think it'll be an issue.

personally i like the idea of using a waterfowl layout blind also refered to as a coffin blind for deer hunting. i think it'd work fantastic.

deer are easy though, just stay still, and take extreme care not to sweat and stink and they'll usually walk within 10-15 ft from you. it's your face and eyes that give you away cover your face and close your eyes when they're close and they'll walk right by. i rarely use blinds when ground hunting deer.


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

Shoot that big ole' Tom before he gets to close or he will attack your blind!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

limige said:


> anytime you have sunlight you'll have a glare, so unless you hunt a pretty dingy place or you'll use it in fowl wheather i think it'll be an issue.
> 
> personally i like the idea of using a waterfowl layout blind also refered to as a coffin blind for deer hunting. i think it'd work fantastic.
> 
> deer are easy though, just stay still, and take extreme care not to sweat and stink and they'll usually walk within 10-15 ft from you. it's your face and eyes that give you away cover your face and close your eyes when they're close and they'll walk right by. i rarely use blinds when ground hunting deer.


 If your bow hunting from the ground you need cover for when you draw.


----------



## Ditka (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought one this year and used 4 times. Opening day of gun season right out in the middle of a 300 acre cut bean field. I had deer within 30 yards of me including 4 bucks. A hawk that flew right over me and turkeys within 50 yards all day. 

It's not supposed to have glare and I didn't notice one at all. They have 4 strings with loops that attach to stakes. They are cheap stakes and that has been my only complaint. 

Yeah, it was expensive but I didn't really care after I used it I wanted another one. I bought the 4 panel one, and was thinking about buying the 2 panel to have a full blind all the way around.

If your not worried about the money, go for it I don't think you'll be disappointed. If it were $100 everyone would be buying them. They have some pretty good sales going on, the sales girls will probably sell you last year's model pretty cheap.


----------

